# X1900XTX - Screen goes a bit mental while finding Max values



## PaulC2K (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

I've just built up a new system and noticed straight away that ATITool seemed to send the monitor a little mental while running any of the test.

I've just installed the latest ATi Driver and Vers 25b14 and im getting the same results.

Its like a horizontal band of tweaked pixels, a whole block row of them seem to get distorted for a split second, then a few seconds later it'll do the same somewhere else on the screen.
I've not had chance to do any gaming yet, been too busy and its only been alive for about 24 hours and ive only just got online to check for beta's driver updates and whatnot to see if theres a reason for it happening.
Temps are fine
Default cooler: 64/51/48
Accelero cooler: 59/49/47
both running at about 35% fan speed with those temps.

hardware info:
X1900 XTX with Accelero X2 cooler (same issues before installing cooler)
Asus P5WD2-E Premium
19" TFT Viewsonic VX924 (x2 w/ dual screen)
1280x1024 @ 75mhz (same at 60mhz too)

band appears across both screens, and did so while i had one connected to the new rig, and one to the old one whilst doing work and setting up the new machine.

Im really puzzled and concerned about this, the 3D view is fine, and its also find when its doing the intervals between testing (between heat up phases), however the second its putting strain on the card theres these rows of distorted pixels.
Any help understanding why this might be happening would be appreciated, i'd like to know if theres a serious issue with the card or if something isnt right on the settings.

Also, not exactly important, but i kinda asked a similar question about a month ago with my old x800 regarding the incorrect core/mem values, but i see that was a halved figure, so whats the deal with 500/600 then? its like x2.4 yet the GPU chart shows it at 650/775 and i dont get why ATI-Tool doesnt (or CCC either for that matter) had me rather concerned what with these errors and very low clock speeds! hehe


----------



## PaulC2K (Jun 2, 2006)

70+ viewers and nobody has any ideas if its a f**ked card, something wrong with settings or perfectly normal???

I'll take ANY assistance, i just need to know if i need to send this POS back and get a new one.


----------



## bruuuumvrooom (Jun 3, 2006)

*hi*

you need to increase voltage i think. i had to do that else i could not overclock even to normal speed :S


----------



## trog100 (Jun 3, 2006)

i cant use atitool with my 1900xtx.. it dosnt work properly in my book.. its uninstalled.. soo dont run it.. just use the ccc things and see what happens.. 

mine works perfecly well just as ati intended even fully clocked up (690/800) with the overdrive thing.. its quiet.. pretty near silent in 2d mode and not overly loud in 3d mode..

there really is no reason to meddle wth it.. 

trog


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 3, 2006)

install catalyst 6.5 and ati tool 0.25 beta 14, you shouldnt have a problem.

if you are still having problems there are other tools like RivaTuner on this that can do the same as ATI tool, (it does it better in my book)


----------



## Optimist (Jun 4, 2006)

PaulC2K said:
			
		

> Also, not exactly important, but i kinda asked a similar question about a month ago with my old x800 regarding the incorrect core/mem values, but i see that was a halved figure, so whats the deal with 500/600 then? its like x2.4 yet the GPU chart shows it at 650/775 and i dont get why ATI-Tool doesnt (or CCC either for that matter) had me rather concerned what with these errors and very low clock speeds! hehe



I had that "problem" if you will, allthough i have an EAX1900XT, the low Clock/Men speeds is bcos CCC clocks down your card when your in 2D mode and powers it up in 3D. might allso be why ATITool aint working porbaly, atleast ATI tool aint working for me.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 4, 2006)

The halved memory speed is due to DDR, Double Data Rate or 200Mhz memory speed with the ability to execute a read or write command on the front and back side of the carrier signal.

So 200Mhz is essentially 400Mhz data to the bus.


----------



## PaulC2K (Jun 4, 2006)

I never seem to get email reminders telling me theres replies!! grrr

bruuuumvrooom: 
Do you have the voltage settings to hand by any chance so i could try it?
i've never overclocked anything before the x800 and that was just bumping up the clocks a little bit, i've had a little play with the CPU on this new setup but i've reverted everything to standard incase thats effecting things, but apparently not. So GPU voltages is something i've no idea on, although ive seen it in ATI-Tool, but im guessing there may be a setting in the Bios overclocking area? Any tips on where i should be aiming for?


Still dont really get this halved memory speed stuff, the x800 clocks were exactly half what they were marketted as, so as soon as i saw that it became obvious something was going on there, but 500/600 isnt 650/775 which would be half the total clock speeds i would have thought. As long as I know that 500/600 is what i should see for a stock setting, thats fine, it just added to other confusions.

Incidently i started a 2nd post in the GFX area straight after my 2nd post asking for any help, and earlier i posted that CCC overdrive sets things at 400/600 for its recommended settings, so clearly something isnt right there. 
Best check in there as ive recently had to reinstall XP (5 f***ing times!!) due to stupid Asus OC'ing tool seemingly fecked up my OS and then i proceeded to install XP on the wrong drive  twice in a row (cleaver me! identical drives ) and the other 2 times it was onto the wrong drive letter (needed to be C so other could be D purely because of my iTunes music shortcuts, too many songs to mess about all over again! and i dont want my OS on drive 'D' either!)

Thanks for the assistance here guys, its really appreciated


----------



## bruuuumvrooom (Jun 4, 2006)

*hi paual*

Hmmm i have asus eax1900xtx normal it run at 500/600
when i try use the speed i read about in the manual 650/750 the computer freeze so i
now run at 702/814 using voltages.

VGPU 1.450 V (gives warning above 1.400 V)
MVDDC 2.190 V (i dont know how high this can be safe)
MVDDQ 2.190 V
VDDCI 1.500 V

I had to also close ATI hotkey poller service in START > RUN > services.msc and change setting to disable and reboot computer before can enter a game with overclock speeds.

is very stable in games and i find no artifacts in atitool.
i have also change the fan settings so it run higher speed if temperature above 75 C so it cools down faster.



I hope that helps. I myself wonder.. how high temperature is good for voltage regulator? =O anyone knows? when playing game is is good temperature but when artifact scanning it can go to 80 C it scares me..


----------



## PaulC2K (Jun 5, 2006)

Tried with those voltages and its making no difference unfortunately 

I've just recorded a 30sec clip of whats actually happening, its fairly poor thanks to it being 2:30am and a dark background in a so-so lit room, but you can see whats going on in it.

The first maybe 10-15 seconds nothing really happens, but towards the end if you just watch the lower half of the screen you'll see exactly what im getting, and normally its constantly appearing every few seconds.

http://www.qazwert.com/x1900xtx_problem.AVI
i've edited it down to 1.86mb (from 30mb!!) but its not effected the end result.
its on the 2nd monitor, just cos theres less going on on that screen, but you can see part of the 1st screen and im betting you can see the same going on there too.
CCC's Overdrive is the same, less frequent appearances but significantly larger bands, far larger.

Guess this ones going back then.


----------

